# Vaughan Williams from Previn



## Vaan (Nov 17, 2018)

I own the first CD release of his cycle, made in Japan, as well as some later Japanese releases and a few from HDTT. I also have the complete Previn Sony/RCA box where there is no info about remasterings. The recent RCA Masters set is remastered at 24 bit and reviewers on Amazon writes glowingly about the sound, well most of them anyway. Does anyone know what version is included in the complete Previn box? They sound less than brilliant to my ears and I much prefer the first CD releases.


----------

